# Does liquid fertilizer affect pH



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Would API Leaf Zone affect pH if dosed per directions (probably a little less than directions)? I ask because I checked my pH today and found that it rose from 7.5 to 8.3. It had been a couple of weeks since I last checked it (I got too comfortable with it always being at 7.5). Aside from the Leaf Zone, the only other change I can think of is an artificial mopani wood ornament I put in the tank. I rinsed it first, and I always thought aquarium ornaments were inert (it is a proper aquarium ornament; I got it at Petsmart). I repeated the pH test and got the same result. Then I tested the tap water, and it was at 7.5 as usual. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I did a 40% water change last night, checked the pH this morning, and it's at 7.5 again. I'll check it every day for the next couple of weeks.

By the way, the other water parameters were fine last night.


----------

